# Hang On Tree Stand



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 21, 2010)

I am in the market for a hang on tree stand and would appreciate a few recommendations.

I have always used climbers but recently found an area where I need a hang on. I would prefer one that had a chain with a method to lock it to the tree as opposed to a fabric strap.

Also need something that has a decent size seat since I plan to sit all day and I weigh in at 225. 

Thanks.


----------



## lonesome dove (Dec 31, 2010)

About the only loc on stand that I can sit in for more than 4 hours is a sling seat. The only place I know to get them now is Acadamy. They are only $100 bucks or so.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 31, 2010)

i can sit all day in the millenium lock ons... they are very easy to hang and to be honest they are even more comfortable than my vipers.  they are not cheap but i do feel that they are worth every penny


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jan 2, 2011)

shadow2 said:


> i can sit all day in the millenium lock ons... they are very easy to hang and to be honest they are even more comfortable than my vipers.  they are not cheap but i do feel that they are worth every penny



If you want the chain system this is the stand you want. I
also like the API Baby Grand they are very comfortable  and you need to get the arm rest with it, but is is a strap on not a chain. There is my 2 cents.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dicks has them for $30 right now


----------



## deadend (Jan 2, 2011)

There is none better than the Millenium IMO. That is the only stand other than a Tree Lounge that I can sit in all day without needing to wash my mouth out with a shotgun. Add the pad and the footrest and you'll likely never go back.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 2, 2011)

the Millenium is a greay stand. Cant wait till I have some property to put one on.


----------



## UD77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Millenium is the way to go.


----------



## headoftheholler (Jan 2, 2011)

shadow2 said:


> i can sit all day in the millenium lock ons... they are very easy to hang and to be honest they are even more comfortable than my vipers.  they are not cheap but i do feel that they are worth every penny



I'm 6'5 280 lbs I bought one of the Milleniunm lockons this year, my god that thing is like a recliner in the woods.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 3, 2011)

Another vote for Millenium.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 7, 2011)

shadow2 said:


> i can sit all day in the millenium lock ons... they are very easy to hang and to be honest they are even more comfortable than my vipers.  they are not cheap but i do feel that they are worth every penny



This is the perfect stand as far as a lock on goes.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 9, 2011)

Find the best price you can on a Millennium. $200 + $15 shipping is the ballpark you should be in. They are very comfortable. Platform is plenty big enough of bow hunting.  And yes, in case you are wondering, you can sleep in it without falling out.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 27, 2011)

Sportsmans Guide has one that sits similar to
a lawn chair...Has side rails  & cushion seat....
Not a big fan of lock ons, but hunted a friend
of mines this last year and was surprised how
comfortable his was....Rock solid too....


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 27, 2011)

lonesome dove said:


> About the only loc on stand that I can sit in for more than 4 hours is a sling seat. The only place I know to get them now is Acadamy. They are only $100 bucks or so.




What he said... That is all that we hunt out of on our property. Got 5 of em hanging! They are a bit aggravating to hang but you can sit in comfort for a long time + they have a shooting rail that makes you feel a bit more safe as well as sturdies up the shot.


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 27, 2011)

Take a look at the Lone Wolf Alpha.  Very solid, quiet and comfortable.  Lightweight enough to pack in.  I use the Lone Wolf climbing sticks also.  Nice set up.


----------

